# 2006 films you look forward to



## Marky Lazer (Jan 5, 2006)

THE film I'm looking forward to:

Thank You for Smoking
Genre: Comedy/drama
Director: Jason Reitman
Screenplay: Jason Reitman
Based on the book of: Christopher Buckley
Starring: Aaron Eckhart, Maria Bello, Katie Holmes and more.


----------



## hermi-nomi (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, you sure know your stuff!
Off the top of my head the films I am looking forward to this year include;

Pirates of the Carribean; Dead Mans Chest
Genre: Action/Adventure (?)
Director: Jerry Bruckheimer (or is he the producer?)
Starring: Johnny Depp, Orlando Bloom, Keire Knightey and Bill Nighy (?)

X-men 3
Genre: Action/Fantasy(?)
Director: Not Brian Singer 
Starring: Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman, Kelsey Kramer(?)

The Fountain
Genre: Fantasy
Director: I'll get back to you on that
Starring: Hugh Jackman, Rachel Weiz


----------



## GrownUp (Jan 5, 2006)

hermi-nomi said:
			
		

> Wow, you sure know your stuff!
> Off the top of my head the films I am looking forward to this year include;
> 
> Pirates of the Carribean; Dead Mans Chest
> ...


 
I didn't know about any of those. I'll look forward to all of these, even the last of them _in spite of_ Van Helsing.

Also I think there is a BloodRayne movie. Um, Michelle Rodgriguez is in it, and Ben Kingsley, and that is all I know. Genre Action/Fantasy also.


----------



## Auer (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm waiting for "the fountain" too. The trailer was very promising. Pirates of the caribbean will hopefully be again Johnny Depp's show - I liked the first film, he is one hell of a character


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm looking forward to 'V' for Vendetta if they ever release it!


----------



## hedgeknight (Jan 5, 2006)

Underworld 2
X-Men 3
-g-


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 5, 2006)

No, no, no! No more sequels in Odin's name!!


----------



## Omega (Jan 5, 2006)

Looking forward to the Underworld Sequel.


----------



## Salazar (Jan 5, 2006)

In 2006 I'm foward to...
Ghost Rider
X-Men 3
Underworld : Evolution
Harry Potter & The Order of the Phoenix
Sin City 2


----------



## Omega (Jan 5, 2006)

Aaah forgot about Ghost Rider, that's the one with Nicholas Cage? I think its also another comic book adaptation?


----------



## Salazar (Jan 6, 2006)

Omega said:
			
		

> Aaah forgot about Ghost Rider, that's the one with Nicholas Cage? I think its also another comic book adaptation?


 
Yeah, Nicholas plays as Ghost Rider. Could Iron Man be the comic movie?


----------



## edott (Jan 6, 2006)

Pirates of the Carribean; Dead Mans Chest
over the hedge


----------



## ravenus (Jan 6, 2006)

*Superman Returns* is the only fantasy movie I recall that I am really interested in, although the Pirates of the Carribean sequel should hopefully be decent fun.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 6, 2006)

Salazar said:
			
		

> In 2006 I'm foward to...
> Ghost Rider
> X-Men 3
> Underworld : Evolution
> ...


Ah, you're right I _do_ look forward to one sequel: Sin City 2.


----------



## hermi-nomi (Jan 6, 2006)

Salazar wrote;


> In 2006 I'm foward to...
> Ghost Rider
> X-Men 3
> Underworld : Evolution
> ...


 
I'd forgotton about Ghost Rider ~ that should be on my list too ... and The Da Vinci Code. I had read the Underworld book before the film and found the film to be a disappointment. I'll probably watch the sequel but I won't rush to the cinemas to see it. The Order of the Phoenix, as far as I know isn't due out until summer 2007 :-( . They will be going into pre-production in February. V for Vendetta is out this summer. I must admit that I thought they had already released it


----------



## lizzybob (Jan 11, 2006)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix isnt due out until 2007 as filming doesnt start til feb this year.

Looking forward to ...

Xmen 3
Sin City 2
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
The Da Vinci Code

There are loads more good mvies coming out this year but my mind has gone blank


----------



## stencyl (Jan 11, 2006)

A couple that I thought looked interesting that haven't been mentioned:

A Scanner Darkly
Factotum


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm really keen to see Munich. Otherwise, Xmen 3 and PotC 2, the new Bond, The Fountain....

EDIT: For those wondering, PotC 2 is directed by Gore Verbinski, and The Fountain by Darren Aronofsky...


----------



## Alysheba (Jan 14, 2006)

Pirates Of The Caribbean 2
X-Men 3
The Da Vinci Code
Alpha Dog
Ice Age 2
Inside Man
Over The Hedge
Mission Impossible 3
Flicka (what... I love horses... )
Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium 
Eragon


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 14, 2006)

Eragon's going to be a film?

Fab - can't wait.

xx


----------



## Alysheba (Jan 14, 2006)

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Eragon's going to be a film?
> 
> Fab - can't wait.
> 
> xx


 
Yep.  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449010/


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 15, 2006)

a scanner darkly, more sin city frank miller said he's writting new stories for it, x men3, the fountain, there some great films due out but i can't think at the moment


----------



## lizzybob (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok, I have already seen these movies but I was looking forward to them and they are well worth a watch so I thought I would mention them.

Brokeback Mountain - yes the gay cowboy movie but I saw it with a load of guys and they really liked it, it is a really really good movie
...and ... 
Jarhead - again saw it with a large group of guys (I was the only girl) but is an awsome movie beautifully shot (there are some really breathtaking shots). While this is technically a war movie the main group of characters don't actually fight all that much but it does follow the true story - they really didn't get to fight much (the boys were a bit disappointed because of this) but very very good all the same!

More films I'm looking forward to ... I knew I left loads out

Fun with Dick and Jane
Underworld:Evolution
Munich
Zathura
Aeon Flux
Casanova
The Fog
Syriana
Tenacious D
Slither
Ice Age 2
Mission Impossible 3
Poseidon 
Omen 666
Over the hedge
Alien Autopsy
Scary Movie 4
Superman Returns
The Grudge 2


----------



## Valentine (Jan 17, 2006)

*Brick*
Starring: Joseph Gordon-Levitt 
Genre: Film Noir/Mystery

*Ultraviolet*
Starring: Milla Jovovich
Genre: Action/Sci-Fi/Thriller
_From the director of Equilibrium_

*Rescue Dawn*
Starring: Christian Bale
Genre: Action/Adventure/War

*The Prestige*
Starring: Christian Bale, David Bowie, Scarlett Johansson, Hugh Jackman
Genre: Action/Sci-Fi/Fantasy


----------



## Thunderchild (Jan 17, 2006)

im looking forward to alot of the movies already mentioned and ill add to it

Pathfinder
Action 
Staring Karl Urban


----------



## edott (Jan 20, 2006)

just been informed by my kids that i am looking forward to hoodwinked which apparently i want to see this weekend. i guess it falls under fantasy.


----------



## Esioul (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm looking forward to Ice Age 2, too- the first one was fun.


----------



## cornelius (Jan 20, 2006)

jarhead


----------

